# IronMagazine Awards



## camarosuper6 (Oct 22, 2004)

Seems we have such a wide variety of people on this board, I know we have done something like this similar in the past, but lets go ahead and give out some official awards

Cut and paste the catagories and enter your own personal favorites:


Favorite Mod: 

Favorite Member:

Best Body 

Most Knowlegable:
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest

Most Politically Incorrect

Biggest Douche Bag

Best Personality

Funniest

Most Improved

Most Outspoken

IM member you'd like to O)

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)

Best Workout Partner

Craziest Workout Style

IM member you'd like to get to know better


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

*Favorite Mod:  None (ok P-funk, but don't let it go to your head!)

Favorite Member: Mine

Best Body: Not mine 

Most Knowlegable: Johnnny
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest: BritChick 

Most Politically Incorrect: TIE - All the liberal hippies and conservative rednecks that hang out here. 

Biggest Douche Bag: I have to pick just one?   

Best Personality:* Me!   

*Funniest: John H.

Most Improved: GG

Most Outspoken: (i.e. annoying) - Manic   

IM member you'd like to O) - BritChick  (This better mean what I think it means.)

5 members you would get stuck on an island with if you had to survive): Any 5 IM girls.   

Best Workout Partner: My hand

Craziest Workout Style:* Albob's french fryups


----------



## Robboe (Oct 23, 2004)

For what it's worth, i'd quite like to train at least once with Rob or Jodi. Obviously Steve wherever he is. And maybe Eric if he promised to buy me a protein shake afterwards.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 23, 2004)

> And maybe Eric if he promised to buy me a protein shake afterwards.



LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, i'd quite like to train at least once with Rob or Jodi. Obviously Steve wherever he is. And maybe Eric if he promised to buy me a protein shake afterwards.



Um, that'd be New York, dumbass.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 23, 2004)

These were just off of the top of my head.  

*Favorite Mod:* atherjen 

*Most Knowlegable:* Saturday Fever

*Strongest:* Mudge, chris mason 

*Best Workout Partner:* chris mason


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2004)

wait you guys forgot one:

*Best Looking:* Robert DiMaggio


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wait you guys forgot one:
> 
> *Best Looking:* Robert DiMaggio


We didn't forget.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2004)

Favorite Mod: *Prince
*Favorite Member: Everyone *I see* here
Strangest: *Vieope*
Best Personality: *shutupandtrain, adrien_j9 (I only know them)*
Funniest: *that Ahhnold guy, maxmirkin *
Most Outspoken: *Manic
*worst sense of humor*: Johnnny*
most arrogent: *no comment*
most articulate:*OD*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 23, 2004)

Favorite Mod: P-funk   

Favorite Member: PreMier 

Best Body: Tank  

Most Knowlegable: Jodi  
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest: Mudge  

Most Politically Incorrect: All Liberals  

Biggest Douche Bag: Randy  

Best Personality: min0 lee 

Funniest:  Crono1000 

Most Improved: BritChick  

Most Outspoken: The ex Firestorm  

IM member you'd like to O): Sabre81  

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with) PreMier cause he's funny, BritChick cause she could protect us, Firestorm to entertain us with the soap operas, Tank to look at, and Pfunk to eat food with  

Best Workout Partner: BritChick if I could  

Craziest Workout Style: Tank while in therapy  

IM member you'd like to get to know better: min0 lee


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

Favorite Mod: *Rob*

Favorite Member: *PirateFromHell*

Best Body *Prince's Biiaatch.  *

Most Knowlegable: 
Training: *Mudge/LAM/SNF*
Supplements *LAM/PirateFromHell*
Diet:*LAM/Jodi*
Anabolics: *Mudge/LAM*
Politics: *All the lefties*  
Weird Shit: *V*  

Strongest: *Mudge*

Most Politically Incorrect *Max/Spike*

Most Outspoken: *Manic/Bone Crusher*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 23, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Favorite Mod: *Prince*
> Favorite Member: Everyone *I see* here
> Strangest: *Vieope*
> Best Personality: *shutupandtrain, adrien_j9 (I only know them)*
> ...


  Thank you my love   Until the conclusion, does blowing  kisses make me temporarily gay


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 23, 2004)

Most Knowlegable:
Training) -LAM and SF
Diet)- Jodi and Emma Leigh
Anabolics)- Mudge and LAM
Politics)- I stay away from this subject. 
Weird Shit)- Vieope
Biggest Douche Bag- Johnny
IM member you'd like to ()No comment  
IM member you'd like to get to know better: PreMier and Jodi


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: The one and only Kuso

Favorite Member: Dave, burn, and The shit 

Best Body: Robert, gopro, mudge

Most Knowlegable:same as the guys with the best bods (funny how that works)and jodi


Strongest: mudge 


Best Personality: Everyones pretty dam cool

Funniest: Max or Crono

Most Outspoken: GR81

IM member you'd like to: no one .....or shutup...whatever the rest of her name is 

members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with): a girl member 

Best Workout Partner: My Mind. 

IM member you'd like to get to know better: Everyone.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 24, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Um, that'd be New York, dumbass.



No, buttcrunch, i meant wherever you are these days, as in you're never online anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod..........P-funk  

Favorite Member.........tough call.....in random order...Premier, Britchick, Shutupntra1n, JD, Max, Vieope, bulletproof, VAR (if he ever comes around again), MONO, greek, gr81, oaktownboy....pretty much everyone is cool

Best Body...Britchick

Most Knowlegable:
Training) SNF is good
Supplements)  Don't really read that forum but LAM says cool things
Diet)  Jodi is great
Anabolics)  Don't read that forum 
Politics)   MONO says some good shit
Weird Shit)    Vieope and Max......tough call

Strongest....Don't know, haven't seen anyone here lift weights to say.  But, judging by his posts I'd say that SNF is really strong and uses impeccable form.  LAM is strong as well.

Most Politically Incorrect....me

Biggest Douche Bag........var..okay no really.....JOHNNY

Best Personality......Vieope or Max

Funniest....same as best personality

Most Improved.....Britchick and Shutupntra1n.  Absoluty amazing results from both ladies

Most Outspoken.......gr81

IM member you'd like to O)......Britchick  hahahahahaha

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)  Premier, Var, britchick, shutupntra1n, mono.....ofcourese only I would be allowed to have sex with the women.  Sorry guys

Best Workout Partner....Don;t really workout with anyone but if I had to choose I'd say....SNF would be cool

Craziest Workout Style.....Johnny

IM member you'd like to get to know better.......everyone really


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: Jodi 

Favorite Member: Greeky....... too many to mention!

Best Body: Jodie/Britchick

Most Knowlegable:Jodi
Training)-funk
Supplements):Craig
Diet) :Jodi
Anabolics)-
Politics)-
Weird Shit):Vieope, MaxM

Strongest:Monstar

Most Politically Incorrect:-

Biggest Douche Bag:MaxM

Best Personality:GG

Funniest: Greeky, Vieope, GG

Most Improved: GG, Britchick

Most Outspoken:

IM member you'd like to () P-funk, Monstar, 

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with): Jodie, Jodi, NT, Gary, GG, Greeky, P-funk, Vel, Britchick, Jenny, J-star, Sapphy, Shutupntrain, ahhhhhhh theres just too many!

Best Workout Partner: Jodi, Jodie, Britchick

Craziest Workout Style:Monstar

IM member you'd like to get to know better: Bulletproof, Luke, Rock4832, Lam, Premier, SF Are these all men??????


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: *Gopro*

Favorite Member: *Gopro*

Best Body *Me and* *Gopro's together*

Most Knowlegable:*Gopro *
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest *Gopro*

Most Politically Incorrect *Johnnny*

Biggest Douche Bag *Johnnny*

Best Personality *Gopro*

Funniest *Gopro*

Most Improved *GG*

Most Outspoken *there are too many*

IM member you'd like to O) *Gopro*

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with) *Gopro x 5    *

Best Workout Partner *Gopro?*

Craziest Workout Style *Probably Johnnny's*

IM member you'd like to get to know better *Gopro*


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Is that a crush?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: I can't pick just one.

Favorite Member: Tammy, Tanya, Jodi, all the girls!!

Best Body:  Jeanie

Most Knowlegable:
Training): not sure as I read everyones!
Supplements): Craigie Pooh
Diet): Jodi
Anabolics):  I'd have to go read more in that forum to know.
Politics):  eww....no thanks
Weird Shit):  The blue bunny!

Strongest:   

Most Politically Incorrect:  everyone!

Biggest Douche Bag:  Johnny..but he grows on ya.

Best Personality: GG

Funniest: Crono

Most Improved:  GW

Most Outspoken:  OMG..we have many

IM member you'd like to (  )DrChiro

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)
Tammy, Jodi, Brit, Shutupintrain, DrChiro, Tanya (dang Craig might have some fun!)
Best Workout Partner: DrChiro and Shutupintrain

Craziest Workout Style:  me

IM member you'd like to get to know better:  everyone!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Favorite Mod: I can't pick just one.
> 
> Favorite Member: Tammy, Tanya, Jodi, all the girls!!
> 
> ...


 
OMG you made my day.  I am seriously developing tears in my eyes right now!    Yes, it is a crush!  I need more pics of him, does anyone have any?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Is that a crush?


Go Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Go Jeanie


      :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: Toss Up - Mudge/Pepper

Favorite Member:  Rodrugg (funniest guy on the planet - where did he go?)

Best Body: male: Gopro, female: jeannie (ripped/figure) Prince's wife (strength)

Most Knowlegable: BB (Gopro); Politics (varies: redspi, bonecrusher and others ); Sex/fun (J'bo); medical (bandaidwoman); nutrition (jodi)

Strongest: unsure

Best Personality: adrian_j9 (Melissa)

Funniest: Rodrugg
Classiest Lady: (jury's still out but I have it down to 1 lol)
Most misunderstood: Oceandude 
Most Outspoken: GR81
Most Humorously Outspoken: IAB
Most Non-Offensively Outspoken: Dale
Most Fun to Spin Up: (gr81, kuso, maniclion and a few others but they are all catching on now that its all in fun)
Most Intellectual: Dante
Most Friendly and Down to Earth: Randy
IM member you'd like to: for a real & emotional relation (I won't say) for pleasure/fun (j'bo hands down)
Most Introspective: adrian_j9 
Most fun to Flirt with: rockgazer69
members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with): Prince would murder me but yeah his wife... and adrian_j9, goalgetter, jeannie, ,and bandaidwoman (we might catch the flu) and can't we have more than 5 there are at least 5-10 other wonderful women?

Best Workout Partner: goalgetter (f) ahhhnold (m)
Women most able to handle crass men (all the regulaly online ladies at IM)
IM member you'd like to get to know better: hmmm, trick question... (I wish)

OD


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: This is like asking which VD I would like to catch

Favorite Member:  Robert Dimaggio because he brings us this shit.

Best Body:  No preference

Most Knowlegable:
Training   SNF cuz he is most open to other shit
Supplements   I like GP since, although he is partisan, he doesn't let it effect his advice
Diet  TCD for the same reason as SNF
Anabolics  Mudge
Politics  Yeah right
Weird Shit Vieope is weird so I give it to him

Strongest   No idea, I will give it to Duncan's Donut, he looks huge

Most Politically Incorrect  All politics are incorrect

Biggest Douche Bag-  No answer, even the people I argue with the most I respect.  But there is a smell about Albob.  

Best Personality- Male-Vieope, he has a childhood innocence, Female-I don't know. 

Funniest- Ni**a please

Most Improved-I disliked OD when I first got on here, but now I understand him.

Most Outspoken-Rich 46yo, but he left

IM member you'd like to O), if this means bang I would say it is a tie betwixt GG and J'bizzo. 

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with-  Albob because he obviously cannot be killed, J'Bo to breed with, GG to breed with, Dg because I would need someone to rub it into that I was breeding with J'Bo and GG, Maxmirkin because I would eventually run out of material and need someone to pick up my humor slack.

Best Workout Partner-I won't workout with someone else.

Craziest Workout Style-Wu Tang Bitches

IM member you'd like to get to know better


----------



## Flex (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: Mudge

Favorite Member:       My boy,the one and only Gr81,and my girlies J'Bodacious and GreekHotChick

Best Body:                    J'Bo

Most Knowlegable:          I'd hafta say the Gr81 on overall knowledge
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest:                     Unsure

Most Politically Incorrect: anyone who likes Bush

Biggest Douche Bag:        Soyhead

Best Personality:             Partner in crime Gr81

Funniest:                       Dale Mabry (funny ass dude)

Most Improved:              GBC (and still improving)

Most Outspoken:                  Gr81

IM member you'd like to O):   Many ladies, incl. Stargazer  

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with):
                                    Gr81, J'bo, PreMier, GBC, and PFunk (at least if we die, we could go out with a bang  

Best Workout Partner:             gotta go with the hardcore Gr81

Craziest Workout Style:          GoPro

IM member you'd like to get to know better: most of you fools

I'll add my own categorys:

Best Name:                        DimebagDarrell

Baddest Motherfucker:           Yours truly, FLEX


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2004)

Here are some newones


Most likely to fart and blame it on the dog?

Masturbates the most?

Most likely does not wipe properly?

Least affectionate after sex?

Most likely to fart while getting oral?

Most likely to likely to lip synch to Shania Twain behind closed doors?

Most likely to masturbate to an anime chick?

Most likely to piss on the seat and not wipe it off.

Most likely to pick his or her nose behind closed door?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 24, 2004)

*Most likely to fart and blame it on the dog?: * Manic, cause he's got like 20 of those furry fuckers. 

*Masturbates the most?:* The guy with the monkey-spanking avi, i assume.  

*Most likely does not wipe properly?:* Dale - sorry but too many stories of you on the shitter.  Sooner or later the law of averages has gotta catch up. 

*Least affectionate after sex?:* Albob..... 

*Most likely to fart while getting oral?:* I think we all like to indulge in that little perk.  

*Most likely to likely to lip synch to Shania Twain behind closed doors?:* Chain Link

*Most likely to masturbate to an anime chick?:*GG   

*Most likely to piss on the seat and not wipe it off.:* Me, but only at work. 

*Most likely to pick his or her nose behind closed door?:* Why hide? Be proud!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Here are some newones


Most likely to fart and blame it on the dog? Bulletproof (Since you are always hiding)  

Masturbates the most? Luke 

Most likely does not wipe properly? Pumpthatiron... if his lack of fitness info is a reflection of anything else...  

Least affectionate after sex? Flex  

Most likely to fart while getting oral? Bone Crusher  

Most likely to likely to lip synch to Shania Twain behind closed doors? GG  

Most likely to masturbate to an anime chick? Spike  

Most likely to piss on the seat and not wipe it off. Max definitely  

Most likely to pick his or her nose behind closed door? Randy


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: Camarosuper6 (is there any other choice?)

Favorite Member: I look forward to reading posts from Mudge, LAM, Gr81, PFUNK, my brother, SF, Monstar, Cowpimp. 

Best Body No clue

Most Knowlegable
Training: SF, though there's others who have the similiar articulation..
Supplements: No clue
Diet: Jodie
Anabolics: LAM and Mudge
Politics: OD
Weird Shit: Johnnny 

Strongest: LAM and Mudge toss some killer weights around...I think Monstar is the most impressive, he's like 2 weeks younger than me and hitting absurd amounts of weight

Most Politically Incorrect: Being PC is a bad thing

Biggest Douche Bag: No comment

Best Personality: PFUNK

Most Outspoken: Gopro, Johnnny, SF


Best Workout Partner: Camaro

Craziest Workout Style: Anyone who doesn't do HIT 

IM member you'd like to get to know better: Maniclion


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 24, 2004)

Favorite Mod: p-funk

Favorite Member:this question is like setting urself up to get ur ass kicked...p-funk, my cuzzin gr81, Flex--where have you been mayne???,Firestorm, who shouldnt have been banned..cant ya take a fuckin joke?

Best Body :err i dont really keep track

Most Knowlegable:Mudge,GOPRO
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest-

Most Politically Incorrect:err i enjoy arguin with any liberal

Biggest Douche Bag:ahsan or wuteva his name was..y'all remember him

Best Personality:

Funniest:asspuncture

Most Improved:lol that would be myself in terms of knowledge

Most Outspoken:gr81 

IM member you'd like to ():gr81, Flex, OceanDude, P-funk, Mudge,Firestorm ,mancillion,GOPRO

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with):hell naw i aint answering this

Best Workout Partner:mayne i was gonna hit one up with gr81 when i was in W but neva got a chance..P-Funk when ya comin out to cali..we can tear sum shit up

Craziest Workout Style:no rest..once i did several heavy exercisesback to back to back and then vomited and passed out..lol gotta love it

IM member you'd like to get to know better:any of the peeps i said i wanna meet


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Favorite Mod: JBL

Favorite Member: Rock

Best Body: Damn..... Ummmm... PiaMarlen...

Most Knowlegable:
Training) Gopro
Supplements) Gopro
Diet) Gopro
Anabolics) ??
Politics) Who cares
Weird Shit) All of ya's!! 

Strongest: Don't know everyones lifts...

Most Politically Incorrect: ??

Biggest Douche Bag: Randy

Best Personality: Rock

Funniest: Ahsan

Most Improved: Me

Most Outspoken: Bandaidwoman

IM member you'd like to (): Saphire  and Velvet  

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with): All team GP  

Best Workout Partner: Gopro, or YM

Craziest Workout Style: Anyone that dosen't do P/RR/S

IM member you'd like to get to know better: Everyone


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

Those of you who put down Gopro as having the best body, have you lot seen some photos that the rest of us haven't?

How can you base judgement on photos from five years ago? Are you just assuming he looks good still?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Those of you who put down Gopro as having the best body, have you lot seen some photos that the rest of us haven't?
> 
> How can you base judgement on photos from five years ago? Are you just assuming he looks good still?


I think the only real pics i have seen of him are his avi's.....


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Those of you who put down Gopro as having the best body, have you lot seen some photos that the rest of us haven't?
> 
> How can you base judgement on photos from five years ago? Are you just assuming he looks good still?



While we haven't seen competitive photos in a while, there were a bunch from last years O that were posted here and on the VPX website.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

i hope i dont forget anyone important here...

Favorite Mod: i have to say patrick and jodi. they are knowledgable and always willing to help. nothing against the other mods i just dont talk to them as much.    

Best Body: god knows there are dozens of beautiful women here but i believe brit has my vote.   

Most Knowlegable: im gonna pick 2 people here and say lam and gopro (also 2 people that are always willing to help when asked.)   
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Biggest Douche Bag: johnnny   

Best Personality: atherjen - 1 of the sweetest people i know.   

Funniest: wow we have a ton of comedians here...max, dale, and baboon to name a few.   

IM member you'd like to () i plead the 5th here.   

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with) i better plead the 5th here too.   

Craziest Workout Style: johnnny


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

i was glad to see that my name was mentioned by a couple people for a couple categories....however, no one mentioned me for these 2 categories...

IM member you'd like to ()

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i was glad to see that my name was mentioned by a couple people for a couple categories....however, no one mentioned me for these 2 categories...
> 
> IM member you'd like to ()
> 
> 5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)




I'd get stuch on an Islansd with ya but I wont bang ya.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

thx p.    for what its worth, i wouldnt plug you either.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i was glad to see that my name was mentioned by a couple people for a couple categories....however, no one mentioned me for these 2 categories...
> 
> IM member you'd like to ()
> 
> 5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)



Don't feel bad bro...it seems that my comedic value is about all I bring to this website.    (thanks for the mention, BTW  )


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Well there are only a few women here as opposed to men and so far I was only bangable to Crashman...  I don't know if that's good or bad


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> thx p.    for what its worth, i wouldnt plug you either.


Well with that attitude you can forget about being picked for the first category you mentioned.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well there are only a few women here as opposed to men and so far I was only bangable to Crashman...  I don't know if that's good or bad


Don't sell yourself short, babe.  I'm sure you're bangable to many here, we're just shy.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Superman...  Maybe the women of IM fear you will disappear somewhere shortly after sex or even maybe in the midst before they can finish. I think it was the faster than a speeding bullet that concerns us


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't sell yourself short, babe. I'm sure you're bangable to many here, we're just shy.


:bounce:


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey Superman...  Maybe the women of IM fear you will disappear somewhere shortly after sex or even maybe in the midst before they can finish. I think it was the faster than a speeding bullet that concerns us



hmmm you definately bring light to the subject.    i however do not leave the scene until the job is completed.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well there are only a few women here as opposed to men and so far I was only bangable to Crashman...  I don't know if that's good or bad



I'll bang ya.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad bro...it seems that my comedic value is about all I bring to this website.    (thanks for the mention, BTW  )



at least you bring some value to the site unlike some members like johnnny


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> hmmm you definately bring light to the subject.  i however do not leave the scene until the job is completed.


 Let's discuss this more in a pm shall we


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well there are only a few women here as opposed to men and so far I was only bangable to Crashman...  I don't know if that's good or bad



dont worry babe i wouldnt have to think twice with you. i do ask that you change your avatar ahead of time though. i dont think any guy could get a nut with that pic in his head.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i dont think any guy could get a nut with that pic in his head.




*cough* Vieope *cough*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> dont worry babe i wouldnt have to think twice with you. i do ask that you change your avatar ahead of time though. i dont think any guy could get a nut with that pic in his head.


Oh don't mind my new girl friend.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I think I shall refrain from posting any avis or sigs that show human flesh for fear I may be harped by Randy


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

be back shortly...time to go torture my legs.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

bullet just doesn't know how to appreciate a fine asian woman like that.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> bullet just doesn't know how to appreciate a fine asian woman like that.


My thoughts precisely


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 25, 2004)

Favorite Stealth mod:  Me.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> Favorite Stealth mod:  Me.




I'd bang ya


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Favorite Mod: *Gopro*
> 
> Favorite Member: *Gopro*
> 
> ...



Well, its apparent that the only member that knows sh%t about who's what on this board is Jeanie!


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Those of you who put down Gopro as having the best body, have you lot seen some photos that the rest of us haven't?
> 
> How can you base judgement on photos from five years ago? Are you just assuming he looks good still?



Damn, you are right! In the past 5 years I have let myself go and could now be the poster boy for Krispy Kreme doughnuts!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'd bang ya


I detect a very lonely Pfunk


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Most Knowlegable:
> Training) Gopro
> Supplements) Gopro
> Diet) Gopro
> ...



Oh, and Rissole is a pretty freaking smart guy too!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I detect a very lonely Pfunk




I'll bang ya again.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, its apparent that the only member that knows sh%t about who's what on this board is Jeanie!




HEY - I nominated you for president!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll bang ya again.


Sorry I have no Red Sox Tickets


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> HEY - I nominated you for president!



You DID...I must have missed that. Let me go check it out and I'll be right back.........................

.........................ok, I looked but could not find it? Where did you do this you lovely, lovey gal?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Sorry I have no Red Sox Tickets




I don't care.  I'll still bang ya.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You DID...I must have missed that. Let me go check it out and I'll be right back.........................
> 
> .........................ok, I looked but could not find it? Where did you do this you lovely, lovey gal?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38073&highlight=gopro+url


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You DID...I must have missed that. Let me go check it out and I'll be right back.........................
> 
> .........................ok, I looked but could not find it? Where did you do this you lovely, lovey gal?


I think it was in one of the banning threads


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't care. I'll still bang ya.


You mean practice yoga


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

If GoPro is Prez does that mean a turn on the PH Ban    :bounce:


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well there are only a few women here as opposed to men and so far I was only bangable to Crashman...  I don't know if that's good or bad


shutupntra1n 
Some of us can't speak as freely as we might like to (definately "bangable" but so is a coyote for some guys here so it does not sound all that complimentary). How about "lovable" ? 
OD


----------



## ZECH (Oct 25, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Dg because I would need someone to rub it into that I was breeding with J'Bo and GG,



We're on an Island and you won't share. That's it.................I changed my Will Pal!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> shutupntra1n
> Some of us can't speak as freely as we might like to (definately "bangable" but so is a coyote for some guys here so it does not sound all that complimentary) How about "lovable" ?
> OD


Mmmmmmmmmm...........coyote


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> shutupntra1n
> Some of us can't speak as freely as we might like to (definately "bangable" but so is a coyote for some guys here so it does not sound all that complimentary). How about "lovable" ?
> OD


  OOOH yes that's much better. I agree  OD, I am starting to appreciate your posts


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> OOOH yes that's much better. I agree  OD, I am starting to appreciate your posts


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You mean practice yoga




I'll practice yoga with you.


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38073&highlight=gopro+url



Saw it!!! You are awesome and will hold a very high ranking in my political structure!


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If GoPro is Prez does that mean a turn on the PH Ban    :bounce:



You kidding me...I start putting it in the drinking water.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>


Listen here Clark, don't go getting all kryptonite on me cause you got your tights in a bunch  



Love you Superman


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You kidding me...I start putting it in the drinking water.


I vote you for Prez in 2008


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll practice yoga with you.


As earlier discussed, neither of us can reach our backs... you scratch mine, I'll shave yours


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Listen here Clark, don't go getting all kryptonite on me cause you got your tights in a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> Love you Superman



i was afraid you like his posts better than mine. ill do better i promise.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> As earlier discussed, neither of us can reach our backs... you scratch mine, I'll shave yours



I don't have hair on my back!!  

You scratch mine, I'll lick yours??


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i was afraid you like his posts better than mine. ill do better i promise.


You are my favorite poster always


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You are my favorite poster always


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't have hair on my back!!
> 
> You scratch mine, I'll lick yours??


MMMMM tempting


----------



## david (Oct 25, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Favorite Mod: The one and only Kuso
> 
> Favorite Member: *Dave,* burn, and The shit
> 
> ...




Aaahhh... thanks man!!!  

PM me again your address or just email me at djdean6@csp-designs.com


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

if you 2 keep on we are going to have to move this to the sexual forum.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> MMMMM tempting




you know where I live


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> Favorite Mod: p-funk
> 
> Favorite Member:this question is like setting urself up to get ur ass kicked...p-funk, my cuzzin gr81, Flex--where have you been mayne???,Firestorm, who shouldnt have been banned..cant ya take a fuckin joke?
> 
> ...


Did anyone else find this post suspicious or am I losing my mind   Isn't this a dude


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Did anyone else find this post suspicious or am I losing my mind   Isn't this a dude




Who the hell cares?  I made the list.  I made the  list!!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

wheres your list lis?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Who the hell cares? I made the list. I made the list!!!


You also made the part of who he wanted to ()... just thought I'd enlighten you  

BP... Mine's on page 1


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

> You also made the part of who he wanted to ()... just thought I'd enlighten you



I know, I could care less about the favorite mod part.  I am pumped to be on the person you'd like to fuck list!!  I'll take it anyway I can get it!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I put Sabre81 for mine... although I had another in mind    He's rarely around and he knows I think he's fine


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> BP... Mine's on page 1



  lis. ummm i didnt see my name anywhere on there.    i feel so neglected.    you are going to cause me to eat chocolate.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> lis. ummm i didnt see my name anywhere on there.  i feel so neglected.  you are going to cause me to eat chocolate.


I completed Dales other version and you were on that  Oh and psssst... here's a secret BP (i wasn't on urs)


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I completed Dales other version and you were on that  Oh and psssst... here's a secret BP (i wasn't on urs)



Most likely to fart and blame it on the dog? Bulletproof (Since you are always hiding)  

is this the post im supposed to be so grateful for? 

oh and psssst...heres a secret...i told you you could be lois lane if you changed your avatar.    thats a step up from being the fartmaster.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> Most likely to fart and blame it on the dog? Bulletproof (Since you are always hiding)
> 
> is this the post im supposed to be so grateful for?
> 
> oh and psssst...heres a secret...i told you you could be lois lane if you changed your avatar.  thats a step up from being the fartmaster.


Hey don't get bummed. I blame it on the dog when I fart


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

you fart?    surely not.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you fart?  surely not.


Never


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you fart?    surely not.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, I could care less about the favorite mod part.  I am pumped to be on the person you'd like to fuck list!!  I'll take it anyway I can get it!


Thanks a lot dude, I put you as my fav mod, and this is the thanks I get?.......I knew I should've gone with Dale's answer in that category.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Back to the original thread or the modified version:

1) Member you would like to see banned?

2) Member we should reincarnate?

3) Member that asks too many questions?

4) Member that you would like to meet?

5) Member that is over-rated?

6) Member that is under-rated?

7) Member that posts too much bs?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot dude, I put you as my fav mod, and this is the thanks I get?.......I knew I should've gone with Dale's answer in that category.




No, not at all.  I appreciate it actually.  I would have been more flattered if you said that you would have sex with me though.  Maybe you should log in under your alter ego, VAR, and answer again.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, not at all. I appreciate it actually. I would have been more flattered if you said that you would have sex with me though. Maybe you should log in under your alter ego, VAR, and answer again.


   P funk, I'm waiting for a pm from you asking how I get my hand to go numb during presses


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 25, 2004)

1) Member you would like to see banned? johnnny   

2) Member we should reincarnate? who cares?   

3) Member that asks too many questions? definately joey   

4) Member that you would like to meet? too many to name   

5) Member that is over-rated? better not answer this 1   

6) Member that is under-rated? myself?   

7) Member that posts too much bs? johnnny again


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> P funk, I'm waiting for a pm from you asking how I get my hand to go numb during presses




HUH??


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

1) Member you would like to see banned? Anyone that ever said anything mean to me.....wait, scratch that I'd be the only member left.   

2) Member we should reincarnate? Var (I miss the old child-molester.)

3) Member that asks too many questions? QuestionGuy  

4) Member that you would like to meet? shutupntra1n.....actually i already have, she just doesn't know it yet..... 

5) Member that is over-rated? Anyone that dares claim that pizza is not a vital source of protein.   

6) Member that is under-rated? Me.  Nobody ever thanked me for providing so many personal examples of what not to do in the gym. 

7) Member that posts too much bs? Robert


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, not at all.  I appreciate it actually.  I would have been more flattered if you said that you would have sex with me though.  Maybe you should log in under your alter ego, VAR, and answer again.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> HUH??


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38194


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> 1) Member you would like to see banned? Anyone that ever said anything mean to me.....wait, scratch that I'd be the only member left.
> 
> 2) Member we should reincarnate? Var (I miss the old child-molester.)
> 
> ...


If it was good I would've remembered


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Best Personality- Male-Vieope, he has a childhood innocence


_Childhood innocence for me means adult stupidity, I just hope you don´t mean that?  _


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Best Workout Partner: Gopro, or YM
> 
> ......




Nice !!       Too bad you are 3000 miles away


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38194




Oh, do you have some sort of carpel tunnel?  it is maybe a nerve.

I like when that happens when I fall alseep on my arm and it gets that feeling.  It feels like someone else is jerking me off......waite a minute.....did I just say that?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If it was good I would've remembered


You were not awake..........but we had a great time.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Favorite Mod: JBL
> 
> Favorite Member: Rock
> 
> ...


  Right back at ya baby!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You were not awake..........but we had a great time.


Ahhhhhh  I woke up and my pillow was gone


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh, do you have some sort of carpel tunnel? it is maybe a nerve.
> 
> I like when that happens when I fall alseep on my arm and it gets that feeling. It feels like someone else is jerking me off......waite a minute.....did I just say that?


  Keep this convo for the pms...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh  I woke up and my pillow was gone


I kept it as a souvenir......now I do _things_ to it.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

As long as you clean up Max when your done nobody here will care


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Keep this convo for the pms...




I love you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love you.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Damn, you are right! In the past 5 years I have let myself go and could now be the poster boy for Krispy Kreme doughnuts!



I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

How sweet, young people in love.  Brings a tear to my jaded, old eyes....wait a sec, that's not a tear....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.



As I am sure that Eric (gopro) is huge and does look great, you do have a point, Eric does not post any current pics. 

but as he said, he is not the type to take pics of himself, so I assume that until he competes again we will not see a curent pic other than the type in his avi (in clothes at a VPX booth). However, it's obvious in that pic is arm is pretty big.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.


You must be a Brit! I don't think any American guy would ever call himself a "cunt."


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> How sweet, young people in love. Brings a tear to my jaded, old eyes....wait a sec, that's not a tear....


Oh that's what "_Feel the Burn_" means


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Oh that's what "_Feel the Burn_" means


Well that and the occasional bout of explosive gonorrhea, but you're on the right track.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.


  Another person ruining this highly entertaining thread.   Go Pros avi is nice but that's not even the point. It was a fun thread with people's random votes and opinions. So how do you feel about me finding min0 lee to be the sexiest


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Another person ruining this highly entertaining thread.   Go Pros avi is nice but that's not even the point. It was a fun thread with people's random votes and opinions. So how do you feel about me finding min0 lee to be the sexiest



You obviously haven't seen me then.

And yeah, his arm looks big, but for all you know that might be all he has. Maybe he's like a cartoon character, or that dude from the film with a chainsaw for an arm.

Just think about that for a second...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't seen me then.
> 
> And yeah, his arm looks big, but for all you know that might be all he has. Maybe he's like a cartoon character, or that dude from the film with a chainsaw for an arm.
> 
> Just think about that for a second...


Okay... I have one question... 

 IS YOUR POINT  

So Jeanie has the hots for GoPro. What do you care. I named Sabre. All I've seen is his avi. 

 You are ruining the mood of this thread


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

Someone fix Shutupntra1n's avi.   That other one is ugly.   She doesn't have pointed ears!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Someone fix Shutupntra1n's avi. That other one is ugly. She doesn't have pointed ears!


 That is min0 lee


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, stop being such a cunt!  

.....Sorry, just never had a chance to say that to a guy before.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay... I have one question...
> 
> IS YOUR POINT
> 
> ...



Christ, i feel 15 years old all over again.

Which is bad for me cause it was only like 2 years ago or something.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Christ, i feel 15 years old all over again.
> 
> Which is bad for me cause it was only like 2 years ago or something.


Well you are arguing why people nominated Gopro for a catagory. Same reason Max pisses on the seat at work... nunya... nunya biznazz


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Someone fix Shutupntra1n's avi. That other one is ugly. She doesn't have pointed ears!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love you.


_Let´s kill the mood of this thread. Would you still love her if she was overweight?  _


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Let´s kill the mood of this thread. Would you still love her if she was overweight?  _


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

Much better!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Let´s kill the mood of this thread. Would you still love her if she was overweight?  _


Wouldn't he love her more if she was overweight?  Cause from reading some of Patrick's comments.......


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Wouldn't he love her more if she was overweight? Cause from reading some of Patrick's comments.......


I am not overweight but may be a little to big for him. I'm rolling towards the heavyweight division   But, let's just suppose I was fat, and P was my bf... When I got mad at him I would sit on his hand until it fell asleep and then tell him to go jo himself


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

_You have a very nice smile *shut*. Can I call you *shut*? _


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.



Oh c'mon, you are always being a cunt! LOL! No, seriously, I know what you are saying. I guess people who "nominated" me for best bod in this purley for fun thread are just basing it on my older pics (which they may not even realize are that old), my avi, or my "reputation." Anyway, I don't know if I have the best body or not, but even though I haven't competed in several years, I am still moronic and neurotic enough to keep myself at 7-8% bodyfat year around at a bodyweight of 235-240 lbs.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I love bunnies  You can call me anything if you let me touch your tail


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon, you are always being a cunt! LOL! No, seriously, I know what you are saying. I guess people who "nominated" me for best bod in this purley for fun thread are just basing it on my older pics (which they may not even realize are that old), my avi, or my "reputation." Anyway, I don't know if I have the best body or not, but even though I haven't competed in several years, I am still moronic and neurotic enough to keep myself at 7-8% bodyfat year around at a bodyweight of 235-240 lbs.


If I were him, I would take your word for it... 240 is a man that eats his wheaties


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I love bunnies  You can call me anything if you let me touch your tail


_You can touch anything you want. Just don´t touch *P-funk* before you touch me. _


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If I were him, I would take your word for it... 240 is a man that eats his wheaties



Wheaties are yummy!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You can touch anything you want. Just don´t touch *P-funk* before you touch me. _


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Patrick clearly won't care if he tastes cotton tail when kissing your seconds in light of his other posts... According to Mr. Funk he is delighted to be anyone's piece of ass


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Patrick clearly won't care if he tastes cotton tail when kissing your seconds in light of his other posts... According to Mr. Funk he is delighted to be anyone's piece of ass


He just misses Var.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't seen me then.
> 
> And yeah, his arm looks big, but for all you know that might be all he has. Maybe he's like a cartoon character, or that dude from the film with a chainsaw for an arm.
> 
> Just think about that for a second...


Hey Chicken man, why the hate?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> He just misses Var.


Poor Patrick. Var must've been a good incognito cause I never noticed impersanators until Prince's "No more Impersanations" thread. Show's how observant I am


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I wasn't being a cunt about it, i was just asking is all. Seems a bit pre-emptive to go round saying you look the best when they have no solid evidence for the statement.


and the only pics you ever posted have been out ''clubbing'' ''drinking'' what ever with your friends...


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Hey Lis*

thanks for the vote sweetie!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> and the only pics you ever posted have been out ''clubbing'' ''drinking'' what ever with your friends...


  I second this   Next he will tell us tank is not worthy of my votes and then that's when I come in and sit on him   (all 165 lbs of me)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> thanks for the vote sweetie!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> :... sit on him   (all 165 lbs of me)



a solid 165  

and I can't say that having shut sit on you is punishment


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Back to the original thread or the modified version:

1) Member you would like to see banned? Not even Randy 

2) Member we should reincarnate? Firestorm hands down  

3) Member that asks too many questions? It's a tie between Pumpthatiron and Joey2005  

4) Member that you would like to meet? PreMier  

5) Member that is over-rated?  I'm not saying  

6) Member that is under-rated? min0 lee 

7) Member that posts too much bs? Joey2005


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> a solid 165
> 
> and I can't say that having shut sit on you is punishment


Solid is a strong word   I am retaining bf but for the most part I am very pleased with the gains. I'm holding out on pics. Hopefully if I can top 175 lbs, the new pics will be considered progress pics


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hey Chicken man, why the hate?



Ain't no hate, babycakes, i just can't understand why people nominate him for best body when they have no up to date evidence to base in on.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> and the only pics you ever posted have been out ''clubbing'' ''drinking'' what ever with your friends...



Glad you know what you're talking about. I posted pics of myself on Avant last easter.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Solid is a strong word   I am retaining bf but for the most part I am very pleased with the gains.




ok ... a solid 154.75


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ok ... a solid 154.75


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Glad you know what you're talking about. I posted pics of myself on Avant last easter.



Tits


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

Totally.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Chicken are you fooling with camaro's thread again


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 25, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> and the only pics you ever posted have been out ''clubbing'' ''drinking'' what ever with your friends...



Which is how we know he is so ugly.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Where are these pics??? I want to see


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Glad you know what you're talking about. I posted pics of myself on Avant last easter.


did i say anything about Avant , did you post them HERE!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Which is how we know he is so ugly.


i'll give him credit, he's got a great start.


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i'll give him credit, he's got a great start.



Look at Tankster ripping on the Chicken! Did you eat a massive T-Bone for dinner last night my friend? I know how you get a little aggressive after eating 5 lbs of red meat!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

God, I wasn't even here to defend myself.  Yes, I would still love shut, even if she were fat.  Personality goes a long way.  And yes I miss VAR.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Personality goes a long way.



ummm...not in bed!  

(kidding)


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Where are these pics??? I want to see



Members section on Avant. Go there.

And Tom, i have no idea what the head start comment means. Do tell.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> God, I wasn't even here to defend myself. Yes, I would still love shut, even if she were fat. Personality goes a long way. And yes I miss VAR.


WOW that was the nicest post about me... well ever


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> WOW that was the nicest post about me... well ever




I love you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Does that mean I can call you Pat now?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Does that mean I can call you Pat now?




mmmmmm........okay    whatever you want my dear.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Members section on Avant. Go there.
> 
> And Tom, i have no idea what the head start comment means. Do tell.


Under what name... now I want to see


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would still love shut, even if she were fat.  Personality goes a long way.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

Christ. Hang on, i'll try and find the thread.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


Vieope, you get my vote for softest balls.... cotton balls :bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>




shut up bunny.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey V... all your talk about the smileys n stuff. Doesn't this one look constipated


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

This link work?

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9483&


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 25, 2004)

A few things...

1)  THANK YOU RISSY    Right back at you!!
2) GP is BIG and does have a great body
3) Jeanie has a crush on GP
4) I pick J'Bo and GP for best bod 
5) I think Spitfire, Gary, Riss, Tankie have the best personalities for the guys
GG, SUAT, Velvet, Jilly, GBC and Jbo have the best personalities for the girls
Randy is the funniest

Britchick is most improved body


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> This link work?
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9483&


Okay I'm no Randy.  You look good   What was all the hype about   I do still think you ruined camaros thread for a second. In that case you can come here so I can beat you up


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> A few things...
> 
> 1) THANK YOU RISSY  Right back at you!!
> 2) GP is BIG and does have a great body
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey V... all your talk about the smileys n stuff. Doesn't this one look constipated


_Yes, it fits that guy perfectly, I don´t know his name.  _


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thanks


NO thank YOU!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes, it fits that guy perfectly, I don´t know his name.  _


P funk?    (in my most seductive voice... Jk Patrick)


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay I'm no Randy.  You look good   What was all the hype about   I do still think you ruined camaros thread for a second. In that case you can come here so I can beat you up



"Not" or "now"?

I ruin most things. "It's mah fing, s'wot i do, init".


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> "Not" or "now"?
> 
> I ruin most things. "It's mah fing, s'wot i do, init".


  Not or now???


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay I'm no Randy.


.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> P funk?    (in my most seductive voice... Jk Patrick)


_*Mr.Constipated* from now on. _


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

By the way, you reply with blistering velocity haha.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> .


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> By the way, you reply with blistering velocity haha.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _*Mr.Constipated* from now on. _


If I wisper it sexy... he may still like it. He would rather me say Mr. Constipated than Pat


----------



## Robboe (Oct 25, 2004)

I think there's a problem with the language barrier here, what, with us both speaking English and all that jazz...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I think there's a problem with the language barrier here, what, with us both speaking English and all that jazz...


I was confused with you quoting my post and that was all... mmmm... I meant I saw your pictures on the link you posted and you are a hottie...   I wasn't being funny


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Here are some newones
> 
> Least affectionate after sex? Flex



That's right  

"BITCH, get the.... BITCH, get the FUCK outta here!!! And make me a FUCKIN sandwich on the way out"!!!!!!!!!!!

haha jk.

in reality i'm actually a huge cuddleslut. don't let that get out though...


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> This link work?
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9483&


Why does it look like you are in a men's bathroom in your pic?  Is this recent?  Even so, Gopro is bigger!


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Why does it look like you are in a men's bathroom in your pic?  Is this recent?  Even so, Gopro is bigger!



My boy Kev (in my pics) is bigger than all you fools


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> My boy Kev (in my pics) is bigger than all you fools


You are so wrong.  He is not that big.  5'8 205?  that aint nothin!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 25, 2004)

I am WAY BIGGER than GP , Jeanie!!  All 122 pounds of me!!


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You are so wrong.  He is not that big.  5'8 205?  that aint nothin!



are you kidding me?

he's more like 210 and shredded to the bone. He has a miniscule waist, and just look at his muscle shape. NO ONE on this site has a physique that matches his upper body.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am WAY BIGGER than GP , Jeanie!! All 122 pounds of me!!


Yea, that is just his leg!  GP is one HOT man  .  Damn, i can't stop thinking about him!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> are you kidding me?
> 
> he's more like 210 and shredded to the bone. He has a miniscule waist, and just look at his muscle shape. NO ONE on this site has a physique that matches his upper body.


Maybe you two should date! just kidding. GP is still sexier!  Wait, what about his lower body....is he a chicken hawk?


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Maybe you two should date! just kidding. GP is still sexier!  Wait, what about his lower body....is he a chicken hawk?



Date? 
You're the one jerking GP off left and right handed.   

As far as sexy is concerned, can't really help you with that, as i don't judge men's "sexyness", if you will haha.

And yes, his lower body still needs work. It's mainly just his calves, b/c his quads aren't too bad at all. He just suffers from typical "black guy syndrome", with huge upper body and skinny legs.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Date?
> You're the one jerking GP off left and right handed.
> 
> As far as sexy is concerned, can't really help you with that, as i don't judge men's "sexyness", if you will haha.
> ...


Hey, if I was there he wouldn't have ....nevermind.  
anyway, black guy syndrome?  I know PLENTY of black guys who have legs that match their upper body.  The good upper body/no lower body is laziness.  No offense.  Guys think that if their upper body looks good then that is good enough.  It's just not true.  
GP is the man!


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> anyway, black guy syndrome?  I know PLENTY of black guys who have legs that match their upper body.  The good upper body/no lower body is laziness.  No offense.  Guys think that if their upper body looks good then that is good enough.  It's just not true.
> GP is the man!



First off, i don't think just a good upper body is enough. With that on record...

yes, black guy syndrome. 
I disagree that its laziness. Their upper bodies naturally are bigger and grow faster, its just nature. That's the way it is for all the black monsters from my gym anyways. They develop big ass arms, chest, EVERYthing relatively quickly, while many have them even before starting to work out. You can't tell me they train their upper bodies harder, b/c i know for a fact they don't. But what i do know, is that their legs tend to be naturally very skinny, and don't grow nearly as fast as their naturally big upper bodies. My boy looks at a weight and his arms grow, but he busts his ass, or should i say, legs, week in and week out and they scarcely grow.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Flex 

Glad you are in good spirits hun 

I had to put you down in light of all the fun sexual forum posts you and I have had 

You're ok in my book... my little cuddleslut


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> First off, i don't think just a good upper body is enough. With that on record...
> 
> yes, black guy syndrome.
> I disagree that its laziness. Their upper bodies naturally are bigger and grow faster, its just nature. That's the way it is for all the black monsters from my gym anyways. They develop big ass arms, chest, EVERYthing relatively quickly, while many have them even before starting to work out. You can't tell me they train their upper bodies harder, b/c i know for a fact they don't. But what i do know, is that their legs tend to be naturally very skinny, and don't grow nearly as fast as their naturally big upper bodies. My boy looks at a weight and his arms grow, but he busts his ass, or should i say, legs, week in and week out and they scarcely grow.


Okay, the only thing that I can say is that you are wrong.  I will admit that many black people have small or even high calves, but the rest is...what did I hear someone say before?  tomfoolery????  Have you seen the guys on the olympic team who run track?  Black people, or African Americans, actually are more muscular all over then whites, that my dear has been proven....thus the big butts?  Anyway, I will stop before I get called out on any of this.  
Big legs = hard work...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice !!       Too bad you are 3000 miles away


I won't be when i visit... 



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Right back at ya baby!


Ohhhh yeah....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> A few things...
> 
> 1)  THANK YOU RISSY    Right back at you!!
> 2) GP is BIG and does have a great body
> ...


 Your a babe


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Flex
> 
> Glad you are in good spirits hun
> 
> ...



haha. Hey s.u.n.t.  

ya, i'm a cuddleslut, and i'm happy im "ok" in your book


----------



## Flex (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, the only thing that I can say is that you are wrong.  I will admit that many black people have small or even high calves, but the rest is...what did I hear someone say before?  tomfoolery????  Have you seen the guys on the olympic team who run track?  Black people, or African Americans, actually are more muscular all over then whites, that my dear has been proven....thus the big butts?  Anyway, I will stop before I get called out on any of this.
> Big legs = hard work...



The only thing you can say is that I'm wrong? oh ok, good logic.

Big legs=hard work? Not neccesarily. THAT DEPENDS ON GENETICS. 

WHAT I WAS SAYING is that in general MOST black people have big upper bodies compared to their lower bodies. Does that mean they work hard at their upper bodies and not their lower? NO. What it does mean, like i stated earlier, is that they NATURALLY have bigger upper bodies, which tend to develop faster and easier than their lower bodies. 

All the black kids/guys i've ever known all started with very good arms, and relatively good upper bodies (give or take a little of course), but all also had SKINNY ASS LEGS. They work each bp pretty close to equally as hard, but their upper bodies grow easy and their legs take much longer.

Basically your logic comes down to people with skinny legs don't work hard at them. Bottom line, that's bullshit. It's called genetics.


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> are you kidding me?
> 
> he's more like 210 and shredded to the bone. He has a miniscule waist, and just look at his muscle shape. NO ONE on this site has a physique that matches his upper body.



If he is 210 then I am 280, especially if his legs do not match his upper body. Your boy has a very nice physique...excellent shape and small waist...but is FAR from ripped to the bone. While I won't say I have a "better" body than him, b/c thats a matter of opinion, I WILL say that I feel I have just as good as shape as him...I am much larger...and at 240 w/ a 31" waist, I probably match his proportions there as well.

But, he's YOUR boy and you gotta stick up for your own.


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yea, that is just his leg!  GP is one HOT man  .  Damn, i can't stop thinking about him!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Glad you know what you're talking about. I posted pics of myself on Avant last easter.


Yes you did   I'll vouche for TCD - He looks F.I.N.E 

Your still an ass though but I've learned to love ya anyway. 

edit:  I just saw you posted the link


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Why does it look like you are in a men's bathroom in your pic?  Is this recent?  Even so, Gopro is bigger!



It's my gym changing room.

And i never said i was bigger or looked better. I only put the link here to show Tom the doubter.

I only asked why people put GP down as the best body when no one has seen his physique properly since 1999.


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> If he is 210 then I am 280, especially if his legs do not match his upper body. Your boy has a very nice physique...excellent shape and small waist...but is FAR from ripped to the bone. While I won't say I have a "better" body than him, b/c thats a matter of opinion, I WILL say that I feel I have just as good as shape as him...I am much larger...and at 240 w/ a 31" waist, I probably match his proportions there as well.
> 
> But, he's YOUR boy and you gotta stick up for your own.



yes, as i stated before, his legs DON'T match his upper body. She was saying that big legs=hard work. In that case many people would have big everything.

Perhaps you have just as good shape, and you probably have better proportions if your legs/calves are well developed. But he's 210, and that makes YOU look 280 and "much larger"? That's doubtful.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 26, 2004)

Too much love for one of my threads.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> It's my gym changing room.
> 
> And i never said i was bigger or looked better. I only put the link here to show *Tom the doubter*.
> 
> I only asked why people put GP down as the best body when no one has seen his physique properly since 1999.


Hey, I think you look good too   I just like his avitar, I would like to see more of him though


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie...if he is at the O.....I'll get bunchs of pics for you  

Erik...are you going to be there???


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jeanie...if he is at the O.....I'll get bunchs of pics for you
> 
> Erik...are you going to be there???


Oooh, that would be great!  Just make sure you don't get his girlfriend (which I am sure he has)   in the picture!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> It's my gym changing room.
> 
> And i never said i was bigger or looked better. I only put the link here to show Tom the doubter.
> 
> I only asked why people put GP down as the best body when no one has seen his physique properly since 1999.


You mean thats not you in the avator?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oooh, that would be great!  Just make sure you don't get his girlfriend (which I am sure he has)   in the picture!


No girlfriend!  K.  Got it!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 26, 2004)

> And i never said i was bigger or looked better. I only put the link here to show Tom the doubter.


I cant remember your age TCD?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> haha. Hey s.u.n.t.
> 
> ya, i'm a cuddleslut, and i'm happy im "ok" in your book


  Your posts are always enlightening


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You mean thats not you in the avator?


 
 

min0 lee for Vice President along with GoPro


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> This link work?
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=9483&



THIS IS NOT A KNOCK ON YOU....Do you use steroids TCD?


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> yes, as i stated before, his legs DON'T match his upper body. She was saying that big legs=hard work. In that case many people would have big everything.
> 
> Perhaps you have just as good shape, and you probably have better proportions if your legs/calves are well developed. But he's 210, and that makes YOU look 280 and "much larger"? That's doubtful.



Well, he looks about 190.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I didn't think he looked like he weighed that much either  He has a nice start and all  But my ex was the same height and was 215 and was drastically larger looking


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, he looks about 190.



maybe so, but you don't look 240 either.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> min0 lee for Vice President along with GoPro



I thought I was nominated for prez, not vice prez!


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oooh, that would be great!  Just make sure you don't get his girlfriend (which I am sure he has)   in the picture!



YOU are my girlfriend!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I thought I was nominated for prez, not vice prez!


  Sorry... I meant You Gopro are the Prez and min0 lee gets to be the Vice Prez   ( sorry min0  )  So do we get some pics or what? I'm interested and I know there's one chick here you will surely make happy *cough Jeanie cough*


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Your posts are always enlightening



yours too


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You are so wrong. He is not that big. 5'8 205? that aint nothin!



It depends, you could have a 5' 8" guy at 205lbs that is 30% bf and you would be correct, but you could also have a 5' 8" guy at 10% bf with a small frame and he would appear HUGE.

I am only 5' 7" 190lbs, I have a *very* small frame, before I started lifting weights I was 5' 7" 125lbs at about the same bf% I am now.

In bodybuilding it's all an illusion, height and weight are not good indicators there are many more variables to consider: bone size, joint size, overall frame size, bf%, etc.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

The biggest thing I notice is body proportion making the illusion of one to appear larger or smaller than they really are, especially in comparison to other people. Shoulder width and size and especially lat size in reference to waist size can make a persons appearance change. I know that ever since my shoulders blew up I appear a lot larger than before


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

definitely, a small waist can create the illusion of a much larger upper and lower body.

that is one thing that makes Flex's buddy appear larger than he is.


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> In bodybuilding it's all an illusion, height and weight are not good indicators there are many more variables to consider: bone size, joint size, overall frame size, bf%, etc.



Thank you, sir


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> definitely, a small waist can create the illusion of a much larger upper and lower body.
> 
> that is one thing that makes Flex's buddy appear larger than he is.



And knowing that he has a small waist and very nice shape, thats why he looks about 190 to me as he does not look THAT thick. Great potential for sure though (but work those legs!).


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> And knowing that he has a small waist and very nice shape, thats why he looks about 190 to me as he does not look THAT thick. Great potential for sure though (but work those legs!).



well, perhaps the picture is decieving. his arms are 18.5" cold, and almost 19.5 pumped....

no to mention he has a 32" waist, all the while he's BULKING...


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2004)

an oppurtunity to be recognized (read: get attention) and I miss it?  And it's only a 3 day old thread and already too much to read, so I'm going to assume everyone chose me for _all_ the catagories.  i did read a couple funniest awards (thanks train) and someone (I'm assuming Dale, because I remember there being something about 'poop' in the same post) mentioned a who masterbates the most award.  So I know I won at least one, even hypothetical, award.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2004)

I started filling this out but I realize I like too many members here to pick any one person out for any of these, and then my list would be too long to include everyone.  So in order to keep from missing anyone, everyone here is great and worth any award you wish to give yourself, from your good pal Crono.  

except IT.  He's a dick.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2004)

actually chances are IT won't be here for his own slam, so Flex you can be the dick


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Crono, 
You are my vote for funniest   (ps... I almost cried from laughter at a few of your threads, my fav being _Listen up Black People_)   .......... now I gotta go find that thread. Right after Gopro for Prez and min0 lee for Vice, I say Crono for Homeland Security!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You mean thats not you in the avator?



No, that's "Crayyyyg Dayyyyvid".


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> I cant remember your age TCD?



21.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> THIS IS NOT A KNOCK ON YOU....Do you use steroids TCD?



Just PH. And T3 briefly.

My arms still hadn't caught up by then either, after tearing my tricep soft tissue and rupturing my bicep tendon. Both on my right arm.

I'll take some new ones on friday cause i'm heavier now.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> well, perhaps the picture is decieving. his arms are 18.5" cold, and almost 19.5 pumped....
> 
> no to mention he has a 32" waist, all the while he's BULKING...



Ok, now I KNOW you are full of crap. At 210 his arms are not 18.5 cold and almost 20 pumped. With measurements like that he would be about as big as several IFBB pros and he isn't even in that ballpark.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Just PH. And T3 briefly.
> 
> My arms still hadn't caught up by then either, after tearing my tricep soft tissue and rupturing my bicep tendon. Both on my right arm.
> 
> I'll take some new ones on friday cause i'm heavier now.



Ok, just curious.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious in a good or a bad way?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> 21.


o.k, i was guessing 20. IMHO, you have the frame work to build a great physique.i know from your prior post from the past that you have alot of knowlegde, take it and run with it!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Curious in a good or a bad way?



Neither really, as it wouldn't matter to me whether you used or not, only if you were honest about it. I only asked b/c you seemed pretty broken out on your back, which you often see with gear users. But that may be genetic for you, or even PHs can do that to some.

You are 21? Didn't you once say you had a wife and a child? And this was well over a year ago...or am I wrong.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks train- you'd certainly earn a few awards from me as well


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Ok, now I KNOW you are full of crap. At 210 his arms are not 18.5 cold and almost 20 pumped. With measurements like that he would be about as big as several IFBB pros and he isn't even in that ballpark.



not to mention that in those pics his arms look closer to 17 inches.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> o.k, i was guessing 20. IMHO, you have the frame work to build a great physique.i know from your prior post from the past that you have alot of knowlegde, take it and run with it!!



Yeah, but application and knoweldge are a gulf apart. if all i did was train and eat then it'd be easier, but i'm a firm believer in other enjoyment. 

But thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Neither really, as it wouldn't matter to me whether you used or not, only if you were honest about it. I only asked b/c you seemed pretty broken out on your back, which you often see with gear users. But that may be genetic for you, or even PHs can do that to some.



Yup, genetic since 13.

I'm too scared of needles to inject.



> You are 21? Didn't you once say you had a wife and a child? And this was well over a year ago...or am I wrong.



I think you must be mistaken.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

this thread has taken an interesting course from it's original topic.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not to mention that in those pics his arms look closer to 17 inches.



Absolutely! People just love to throw out the #s, but they have no clue how big a muscular 18-19 inch arm is. I think Mudge mentioned he is around 260 and his arms measure 19". And while Mudge is not ripped, he certainly is not fat by any means.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Yup, genetic since 13.
> 
> I'm too scared of needles to inject.
> 
> ...



Yup, many people have the oliy skin problem, even later in life.   

And you don't need needles TCD...you can always be taking orals (at least thats what people tell me when I say I wouldn't go near a needle with a 10 foot pole!).   

Guess I was wrong. Must have been thinking of someone else.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> this thread has taken an interesting course from it's original topic.



Like 95% of the threads do


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It depends, you could have a 5' 8" guy at 205lbs that is 30% bf and you would be correct, but you could also have a 5' 8" guy at 10% bf with a small frame and he would appear HUGE.
> 
> I am only 5' 7" 190lbs, I have a *very* small frame, before I started lifting weights I was 5' 7" 125lbs at about the same bf% I am now.
> 
> In bodybuilding it's all an illusion, height and weight are not good indicators there are many more variables to consider: bone size, joint size, overall frame size, bf%, etc.


I know that, I am just giving Flex a hard time!  For example, what do you think my weight is?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> For example, what do you think my weight is?



what is your height?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

110


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> 110



exactly what I was thinking, but I wanted to know her height first.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what is your height?


just barely 5' 4"


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

then 115 lbs.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> then 110 - 115 lbs.


Actually, in that pic i was 126!  I really have no point to all of this.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

I edited that before you posted and said just 115lbs, but still surprised to be off by 11 lbs, although it can be difficult to judge by a pic.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I edited that before you posted and said just 115lbs, but still surprised to be off by 11 lbs, although it can be difficult to judge by a pic.


I always wished to wear a size 5 but I am stuck at damn junior 9's.  At 11%bf I was doen to 124.  Is that a good competition weight for figure?  You can see it in my gallery.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, in that pic i was 126!  I really have no point to all of this.



yum, you are perfectly sized


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

from all of the pics I have seen you would do very well in a figure show.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I always wished to wear a size 5 but I am stuck at damn junior 9's.  At 11%bf I was doen to 124.  Is that a good competition weight for figure?  You can see it in my gallery.


The size you are in your pics is the right size.  LOL   We don't go by weight.  Just height.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> yum, you are perfectly sized


 Uh, Oh!  I have now lost my concentration.  Perfect size for what Gopro?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Gopro...are you going to be at the O so I can get Jeanie her pics???


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Uh, Oh!  I have now lost my concentration.  Perfect size for what Gopro?



This is where it gets a bit X-rated...


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Gopro...are you going to be at the O so I can get Jeanie her pics???



I will be there...I am a late entry into the show...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey GP... do you have any pics posted? I was just curious since you ran away with all the Grammys and Oscars


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> This is where it gets a bit X-rated...


Ummmmmmmmmm.....someone needs a room!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I will be there...I am a late entry into the show...


Fineeeeeeeeee.....I'll just look at the VPX booth.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Absolutely! People just love to throw out the #s, but they have no clue how big a muscular 18-19 inch arm is. I think Mudge mentioned he is around 260 and his arms measure 19". And while Mudge is not ripped, he certainly is not fat by any means.



In the lad's defense, my arms are about 17" right now and don't look a patch on his.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> In the lad's defense, my arms are about 17" right now and don't look a patch on his.


Dang...mine are 13 right now.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> This is where it gets a bit X-rated...


 :bounce:         I might need a PM for this one big daddy


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> And you don't need needles TCD...you can always be taking orals (at least thats what people tell me when I say I wouldn't go near a needle with a 10 foot pole!).



I cannot stress this enough. If someone attacked me with a knife i'd have a good go back - not necessarily get the better of them, however - but come at me with a hyperdermic needle and i will literally scream like a girl and run like fuck.

How's that for macho, ladies?


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey GP... do you have any pics posted? I was just curious since you ran away with all the Grammys and Oscars



There used to be some 5 year old competition pics posted, but I'm not sure if there are here anymore.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmmmmm.....someone needs a room!



Or even just a kitchen counter...


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Fineeeeeeeeee.....I'll just look at the VPX booth.



I'll be at the booth, yes.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> In the lad's defense, my arms are about 17" right now and don't look a patch on his.



Well, then my arms are 21" if his are 18.5" (And mine are not 21").

IFBB pro Ahmed Haidar weighs about 220 in competition and his arms MAY be 19" cold.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> :bounce:         I might need a PM for this one big daddy



Do you really want one, b/c I will go off in a PM!


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> I cannot stress this enough. If someone attacked me with a knife i'd have a good go back - not necessarily get the better of them, however - but come at me with a hyperdermic needle and i will literally scream like a girl and run like fuck.
> 
> How's that for macho, ladies?



Needles are my kryptonite.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Post em! Post em! Post em!   GP... Post some pics


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> In the lad's defense, my arms are about 17" right now and don't look a patch on his.



this goes back to what I said earlier, bone and joint size, overall frame, bf%, etc.


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Ok, now I KNOW you are full of crap. At 210 his arms are not 18.5 cold and almost 20 pumped. With measurements like that he would be about as big as several IFBB pros and he isn't even in that ballpark.



no, you don't know SHIT.
I'm lying? how the fuck do you know? Maybe his arms get to 19" pumped then, excuse me, not 19.5".

Look at my pics. My arms are just over 17.5" cold. And his arms are MUCH bigger than mine. 

your weight doesnt make your arm size, genetics do. by your logic, shouldnt your be HUGE then? over 20" at least  @240lb.


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

his joints are TINY, he has very low bf, and he's black (which make them look bigger anyway).

There's guy at my gym that DWARF you. I'm not talking juicers either, cuz those guys are obviuosly in a different league. There's 2 black guys in particular. One is 6-1, 235, and his arms are OVER 20"...NATURAL. The other one is black, 5-10/5-11ish, and ONLY 215. His arms are just about 20". 

Because they don't weigh 250+ that's not true? That's BULLSHIT. I see it everyday with my own 2 eyes. Come to my gym, i'd love to show you wrong....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't knock anything unless I see it although people on the net tend to beef up the #'s so to speak. But if flex has seen, which I'm guessing you have, I don't see why you would lie. My friend (who is a female) currently weighs a few lbs less than me but my biceps are 13.5" and hers are 15.5".


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

I do not think his arms look that much bigger than yours, in this pic he is a little closer to the camera than you, and his arms are dark, which gives the illusion of being a little bigger.


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, then my arms are 21" if his are 18.5" (And mine are not 21").
> 
> IFBB pro Ahmed Haidar weighs about 220 in competition and his arms MAY be 19" cold.



OOOOOH, well if Ahmed fuckin' Haider only has 19" arms, then NO ONE can have them.

dude, come on. Like i said above, i know TWO natural dudes that weigh about the same as Haider, have 20" arms, and they are NATURAL. 

like i also said, my are ONLY 17.5" cold, and these guys who i'm talking about, and my buddy's also, make mine look TINY


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not think his arms look that much bigger than yours, in this pic he is a little closer to the camera than you, and his arms are dark, which gives the illusion of being a little bigger.



^TRUST me. they are. he one of my best friends, and he busts my balls EVERY time about my arms. 

why would i go onto IM and brag that my friends arms are bigger than mine? Wouldn't it be the other way around??


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Flex,
One of my first posts, on IM was referencing a woman being 170 lbs and the first reply was "170lbs is a big woman and that would be hard to accomplish without help". Interesting to say the least, that was only 2 months ago and I'm 165 lbs now  I have a few female friends around 170 and lean and it is assumed they are not natural all the time.


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> There's 2 black guys in particular. One is 6-1, 235, and his arms are OVER 20"...NATURAL.



excuse me^ the guy is actually about 225, but SHREDDED. i mean like comp. level bf. and for some reason, the MONSTER doesn't want to compete...


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn SUNT, you gettin' HUGE, girlie!
(what do i call you for short? i don't want people thinking im' refering to the C word...C##T haha).

well anyways, i gotta go lift some LIGHT WEIGHT. 
i'll be back on tonite fo sho, cuz this is getting iiiiiiiinteresting.

Peace, 
FLEX


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> why would i go onto IM and brag that my friends arms are bigger than mine? Wouldn't it be the other way around??



it's not that, many times we think that someone else looks bigger or better and really they are not.

I think that my arms are small, but everyone else tells me I am crazy.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I have made some incredible gains. New pics, whenever I get around to doing that will be interesting. I have been training really hard and eating enough of all the right stuff. I am crossing my fingers to meet someone I can train with, male or female. Now that my wo are progressing I could really use a spotter. I think I could go an extra level with help.  I could hire someone but I would have to see what they're like first. The last 3 guys I could have trained with gave me all the same shit... Why do you want to get bigger 

Oh, my name is Lis (pronounced Liz)


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> his joints are TINY, he has very low bf, and he's black (which make them look bigger anyway).
> 
> There's guy at my gym that DWARF you. I'm not talking juicers either, cuz those guys are obviuosly in a different league. There's 2 black guys in particular. One is 6-1, 235, and his arms are OVER 20"...NATURAL. The other one is black, 5-10/5-11ish, and ONLY 215. His arms are just about 20".



20" arms are not that hard to come by if that's what your goal is.  But I guarantee these guys do not have the 30" wheels to match their arms because if they did then they would weigh 240-250 lbs...


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's not that, many times we think that someone else looks bigger or better and really they are not.
> 
> I think that my arms are small, but everyone else tells me I am crazy.



i'm the same way. but i don't think my arms are small, i KNOW my arms are small. i have small biceps, but a high natty peak which gives my arms "illusional" size, if you will, when measured. that's when i see these guys' arms, i KNOW they are much bigger...


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> no, you don't know SHIT.
> I'm lying? how the fuck do you know? Maybe his arms get to 19" pumped then, excuse me, not 19.5".
> 
> Look at my pics. My arms are just over 17.5" cold. And his arms are MUCH bigger than mine.
> ...



Well, you buddy has the smallest looking 18.5 inch arms I've ever seen. Do you know that the absolute biggest Arnold S's arms ever taped pumped were like 22" at a bodyweight of about 250 lbs. Its amazing how many guys these days have arms nearly Arnold's size, and they haven't even used drugs to boot.

I don't know shit...I love it.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> 20" arms are not that hard to come by if that's what your goal is.  But I guarantee these guys do not have the 30" wheels to match their arms because if they did then they would weigh 240-250 lbs...



Yeah, but when 95% of them drop their bodyfat below 10% suddenly their arms tape 2" smaller.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I have made some incredible gains. New pics, whenever I get around to doing that will be interesting. I have been training really hard and eating enough of all the right stuff. I am crossing my fingers to meet someone I can train with, male or female. Now that my wo are progressing I could really use a spotter. I think I could go an extra level with help.  I could hire someone but I would have to see what they're like first. The last 3 guys I could have trained with gave me all the same shit... Why do you want to get bigger
> 
> Oh, my name is Lis (pronounced Liz)


You can come train with me and Craig.   We'll ditch Boobie so he doesn't drewl.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You can come train with me and Craig. We'll ditch Boobie so he doesn't drewl.


  Oh how I wish I could come train with you. I am getting my first taste of training with another female bb, one that is just as if not more serious than myself. In all honesty I am not cool with paying anyone a lot of money so he can tell me I don't need to get any bigger. That irritates me. I need someone that will listen to my goals and just help me with them


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Do you know that the absolute biggest Arnold S's arms ever taped pumped were like 22" at a bodyweight of about 250 lbs.
> 
> 
> I don't know shit...I love it.



Yes, i knew that about Arnold. 

And its not you don't know shit. obviously you do. I was refering to "you don't shit" b/c how can you call me out on something like this? 
WHY would i lie? i'm not shining my OWN shoes, i'm talking about my boy.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish I could come train with you. I am getting my first taste of training with another female bb, one that is just as if not more serious than myself. In all honesty I am not cool with paying anyone a lot of money so he can tell me I don't need to get any bigger. That irritates me. I need someone that will listen to my goals and just help me with them


I totally understand that one!   I've been lucky to be able to find people that don't tell me..."oh, you don't need such and such"  My reply would not be nice to that!    If you ever come this way, your more than welcome to come lift with us.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> WHY would i lie? i'm not shining my OWN shoes, i'm talking about my boy.



not lie, but exaggerate maybe?

because he is your best friend, so you're defending him just as your would yourself.

do this, take a pic with a tape measure around his arm so we can see the number, then you will have proven us all wrong.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Do you know that the absolute biggest Arnold's arms ever taped pumped were like 22" at a bodyweight of about 250 lbs.



his right arm cause of that peak, I bet his left arm was at least 1" smaller.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not think his arms look that much bigger than yours, in this pic he is a little closer to the camera than you, and his arms are dark, which gives the illusion of being a little bigger.



To me, they look quite considerably bigger. But i'm not taking sides here.

Flex, chill out man, it's just the net.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think that my arms are small, but everyone else tells me I am crazy.



Nah, you're not crazy, they really are small. 

Haha j/k.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 26, 2004)

Favorite Mod: Mods? What do they mod?

Favorite Member: Big tie between about 7 guys.

Best Body: 

Most Knowlegable: P-funk

Strongest: MonStar

Most Politically Incorrect:

Biggest Douche Bag: Johnnny

Best Personality: atherjen

Funniest:

Most Improved: 

Most Outspoken: Me

IM member you'd like to (): Sapphire

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)

Best Workout Partner:

Craziest Workout Style: P-funk

IM member you'd like to get to know better: too many to list


----------



## Flex (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Flex, chill out man, it's just the net.



Chill?

"I'm cool. I'm always cool"-Fonzi


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yeah, but when 95% of them drop their bodyfat below 10% suddenly their arms tape 2" smaller.



Agreed.  20 inch arms, shredded are damn near impossible to come by, especially if you are not juiced to the gil.  Arm size by the average Joe as well as by the Pro are totally inflated numbers these days.

Its quite silly.

At my best, I got my arms up to almost 18.5, and that was at a bodyfat of 13-14%.  And I was curling 185-200, fairly strictly, for 4-5 reps.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Agreed.  20 inch arms, shredded are damn near impossible to come by, especially if you are not juiced to the gil.  Arm size by the average Joe as well as by the Pro are totally inflated numbers these days.
> 
> Its quite silly.
> 
> At my best, I got my arms up to almost 18.5, and that was at a bodyfat of 13-14%.  And I was curling 185-200, fairly strictly, for 4-5 reps.



All true.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2004)

Favorite Mod: I think the whole moderator team is very laid back, which I like.

Favorite Member: I really like the forum as a whole.  I don't want to pick and choose.

Best Body: Sapphire.  She has a phenomenal butt.

Most Knowlegable: 
Training) Saturday Fever and P-Funk
Supplements) Dunno
Diet) Jodi
Anabolics) Dunno
Politics) Dunno
Weird Shit) Vieope

Strongest: LAM and Monstar (He's only 21!)

Most Politically Incorrect: Dunno

Biggest Douche Bag: Johnnny, no contest.

Best Personality: I don't know anyone here on a personal enough level.

Funniest: Vieope

Most Improved: Rissole

Most Outspoken: Saturday Fever

IM member you'd like to O) atherjen.  She is so absolutely gorgeous, and very intelligent.

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with: atherjen, Jenny, Sapphire, GoalGetter, and J'Bo

Best Workout Partner: Deadbolt.  I think his strength levels are fairly close to mine.

Craziest Workout Style: P-Funk.  He's always using some bizzare exercises I have never heard of.  Duncan Donuts too; HIT is hard to come by these days.

IM member you'd like to get to know better: Most everyone.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well there are only a few women here as opposed to men and so far I was only bangable to Crashman...  I don't know if that's good or bad




....little late on this i guess.....but it's great thing


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 27, 2004)

This has been a great thread. Thanks Dave


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This has been a great thread. Thanks Dave


I know it has been A LOT of fun for me!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Most Improved: Rissole


 I made a list..... I made a list 
Thanks CP


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 28, 2004)

I havent even checked this since I opened it 

YOUR WELCOME!  Glad this has been such a blast.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2005)

> Strongest: MonStar


Wow, didn't notice this until now, thanks SF.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

*And the awards......*

...........the year 2006........


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Favorite Mod: 

Favorite Member:

Best Body 

Most Knowlegable:
Training) 
Supplements)
Diet)
Anabolics)
Politics)
Weird Shit)

Strongest

Most Politically Incorrect

Biggest Douche Bag: *xxst3r0idzxx*

Best Personality

Funniest

Most Improved

Most Outspoken

IM member you'd like to O)

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)

Best Workout Partner

Craziest Workout Style

IM member you'd like to get to know better


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

> *xxst3r0idzxx
> 
> *


 



Who is that?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 21, 2006)

Me for 
Strongest
Most improved 
wierdest wokrout style
best personality


----------



## KEFE (Dec 21, 2006)

And also me for funniest


----------



## KEFE (Dec 21, 2006)

Favorite Modrince

Favorite Member:KEFE

Best Body KEFE

Most Knowlegable:
Training) CowPimp
Supplements)??
Diet)??
Anabolics)Tough old man
Politics)???
Weird Shit)KEFE

Strongest KEFE

Most Politically Incorrect Kenwood

Biggest Douche Bag: Kenwood

Best Personality KEFE

Funniest KEFE

Most Improved  KEFE

Most Outspoken KEFE

IM member you'd like to (????)

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)Foreman, Min0, P funk, kenwood, and myself

Best Workout Partner KEFE

Craziest Workout Style KEFE

IM member you'd like to get to know better Min0


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

A month ago I wouldve said clemson or Snafu were the biggest douche bags but theyv been behaving recently.

Cowpimp for most knowledgable, Decker on other topics

I'd like to get to know Albob or Funk better

Most politically incorrect = Dale Mabry by a landslide

Best body is probably gopro

Most outspoken = not giving this to DOMS would be a joke

5 to be stuck on an island = Goodfella, Wit, 3 IM women.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

*Favorite Mod*:  all are really good.

*Favorite Member:* The Dyl

*Best Body*: don't know.  I don't really visit the photo gallery.
*
Most Knowlegable:*
*Training)* Dale
*Supplements)* Twin Peak knows a good deal
*Diet)* Jodi/Emma
*Anabolics)* Don't really read that forum....Mudge, DG, Pirate, BigPoppaPump
*Politics)* 
*Weird Shit)* Trouble

*Strongest*:  Not that many people have journals here.  Mudge is pretty friggin' strong though!

*Most Politically Incorrect* Mabry

*Biggest Douche Bag:* 19inchchump

*Best Personality*  That is a tough one.  There are some good personalities here.

*Funniest* min0 with his/her images

*Most Improved*- Cowpimp has gotten really strong this year.
*
Most Outspoken* DOMS is pretty outspoken, usually right on, and typically very funny.

*IM member you'd like to (meet)*: mike456, so I could help him out with all his movement impairments and tell him to stop being a hypochondriac.
*
5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)*
Don't know?  Why the fuck would I be stuck on an island anyway?  If I had to choose, probably the guys that are always debating in the sports forum...Iain, goandykid, goodfella, AKIRA, FatCat, Iarebaboon, etc.....At least we would have some fun shit to talk about.

*
Best Workout Partner*- haven't had a workout partner in years.  Yanick was a good workout partner when we used to train together in Brookly.


*Craziest Workout Style*- Squagg....he does some crazy things.

*IM member you'd like to get to know better*- all of them.  I enjoy learning new stuff about people.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> *
> 5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)
> Don't know?  Why the fuck would I be stuck on an island anyway?  If I had to choose, probably the guys that are always debating in the sports forum...Iain, goandykid, goodfella, AKIRA, FatCat, Iarebaboon, etc.....At least we would have some fun shit to talk about.*


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Favorite Mod: Jodi, She always tells is just how it is.

Favorite Member:Trips or Brutus

Best Body Go Pro (probably one of the best I have seen in a while)

Most Knowlegable:
Training) -Stewart
Supplements)-Twin Peak
Diet)-Jodi or Emma
Anabolics)-Pirate
Politics)-Who cares
Weird Shit)-Trouble

Strongest-Who knows, all I look at is journals and between, myself, Akira, Stewart, and a few others those are the strongest that journals.

Most Politically Incorrect-I dont get into this to often

Biggest Douche Bag-For the yearm Myk.

Best Personality-Brutus (always so positive)

Funniest-Mino, for sure!

Most Improved-Fufu

Most Outspoken-Was Foreman, now it is probably DOMS

IM member you'd like to ()-women only

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)-Trips, Jodi, Mino, a few other ladies (need something to look at)

Best Workout Partner-Stewart, for sure!

Craziest Workout Style-Stewart, changes all the time

IM member you'd like to get to know better-Most of these fellas and ladies here.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Favorite Mod: p-funk, cowpimp, jodi

Favorite Member: too many to list

Best Body - curse is pretty beastly

Most Knowlegable:
Training) - cowpimp & p-funk
Supplements)- trouble
Diet)-Jodi 
Anabolics)-from what I have seen Pirate, Mudge and Trouble
Politics)- fuck em
Weird Shit)- min0

Strongest- double D and p-funk both carry a mean bw:strength ratio, cowpimp is also doing very well in several different areas of strength.

Most Politically Incorrect- idk

Biggest Douche Bag- I don't go there

Best Personality- bakerboy
also, I'd have to say andrew and sean's dynamic personality

Funniest- foreman

Most Improved- Brutus by far, he has become alot stronger in many aspects of lifting! Also Sean, I remember reading a ways back where he mentioned that 225 was above his 1RM, and now he is squatting 365.

Most Outspoken- this requires me to think too much

IM member you'd like to ()- I don't go there

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)- monkeyman, he is a monkey after all, trouble, witmaster(being in the infantry and all), and um some hot girl. that's only four...ah fuck it, someone else that is cool.

Best Workout Partner- Idk, probably Sean because are goals are strength levels are fairly similar

Craziest Workout Style- cowpimps w/ his circuits and recent program, and squaggleboggin

IM member you'd like to get to know better- the mask of the internet is just fine thanks


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Favorite Mod: P-Funk, Trouble, Iain

Favorite Member: Any regular in the sports forum, you know who you are.

Best Body: I guess GoPro.

Most Knowlegable:
Training) P-Funk, Cowpimp
Supplements) TP, Prince
Diet) Jodi, Iain holds his own.
Anabolics) Mudge, Dg, Pirate
Politics) Witmaster, Decker, DOMS
Weird Shit) Min0

Strongest: Mudge I guess.

Most Politically Incorrect: DOMS

Biggest Douche Bag: BigDyl

Best Personality: DOMS, Manic

Funniest: KEFE

Most Improved: Brutus

Most Outspoken: DOMS

IM member you'd like to O) What does that mean exactly?

5 members you would pick to get stuck on an island with. The 5 hottest chicks.

Best Workout Partner: Akira (only one I've actually worked out with)

Craziest Workout Style: ??

IM member you'd like to get to know better: All of them!


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Ah yes, I'd choose bigdyl as my number 5 island person. He could claw bar the island tigers if they attacked me.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ah yes, I'd choose bigdyl as my number 5 island person. He could claw bar the island tigers if they attacked me.


 
I think he'd be the bar. An all a tiger can eat BigDyl bar, that is.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd be sad if that happened.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2006)

I vote P-funk on all of them, especially biggest douche bag.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I vote P-funk on all of them, especially biggest douche bag.



Nah, I think I have that title pretty much locked up.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> sean



Awww I feel so loved.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Awww I feel so loved.



aw shucks...


----------



## mike456 (Dec 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> *IM member you'd like to (meet)*: mike456, so I could help him out with all his movement impairments and tell him to stop being a hypochondriac.
> .



once I finish highschool, I am taking a year off, playing online poker to make enough money to go to arizona.. sounds like a good plan?

or maybe I will go to college in AZ, or maybe come in the summer


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Dec 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



wrong thread


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

lol nice!


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I have to change something, the one person I want to meet is Trips. I think this guy is pretty comical and I would enjoy going out for a few beers with him. Besdies we could take some BP.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

nobody likes me


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> nobody likes me



  we like your mom


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> we like your mom



Priests like your kids.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2006)

Interesting they have never been in a church in there life.  But what we are still trying to figure out what hasn't been in your mom.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Priests like your kids.


Priests like all of God's children...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> But what we are still trying to figure out what hasn't been in your mom.



Enough penicillin...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2006)

A cock with a condom...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



you should have made him chasing a flying kefe.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I vote P-funk on all of them, especially biggest douche bag.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you should have made him chasing a flying kefe.


I made one of him shooting Kefe with raybeams.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I made one of him shooting Kefe with raybeams.



holy fuck that is brilliant!!!


----------



## Raz (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's how my voting goes:

I would like to meet, for my 'atomical adaption' phase of training  - CP. Becoz he is a cool, young guy and seem's to fit this best.

For my 'hypertrophic phase' - Eric (Gopro) To take part in the best bodybuilding sytsem in the world with the legend himself.

For my 'power phase' - Mudge, bcoz he seems like a big, strong dude with alot of hidden knowledge too.

Last but certainly not least! The 'conversion, sport specific phase' OK, you guessed it! Who better than the gr8-wise man, P-Funk, this man is an absolute legend, his knowledge is immensable and I love his qoutes and all his post's they really buy me!

And the whole time I would have, Jodi, Emma-leigh and Ian reviewing my diet and keeping that in check - these guys deserve credit! And not to forgot the whole time I need somebody to support my whole lifestyle and review that, this goes to Trouble, this lady just blows me away!!!

MOTIVATION!!!! Every single gym session I would have mike456, Kefe and that old man who is a bodybuilder. These guys seem 100% genuine and are a big inspiration in my eyes.

Then, every night I would have every single lady IM member kiss me and wish me good night bcoz they are all truely beautiful!   

*Checking to see if I am still awake, at this point* Yep, I'm not dreaming continue,

In my free-time to kick back n relax, I would have live entertainment from MinO, fufu, JimSnow and a few more to name, these are comedians in the making and never fail to put a smile on my face when I log on to this world. 

For my friendship and to get out there and throw a partayyy! Fletcher would be my buddy  Young, mischevious type!!!
For my 1-1 disscusions, on relationships, I would have MyK father me and give me sound advice.
For my financial and living investment/shares all that rubbish, the master maniclon and that purple dog avtar dude would take care in that department, these guys know their shit!

And to monitor all of you guys and keep you in line Rob aka Prince would be my head manager, bcoz he keeps control of such a gr8 website I put all my faith into him! 

That's it for me!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 23, 2006)

I vote politically incorrect and biggest douche bag: myself.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 23, 2006)

Favorite Mod: Jodi

Favorite Member: FatCat, Cowpimp, Squag

Best Body: BigBadWolf  

Most Knowlegable:  
Training) -Cowpimp
Supplements)-Prince
Diet)-Jodi and Emma
Anabolics)-
Politics)-911=InsideJob Always posting about politics.
Weird Shit)-Vieope

Strongest- Rocco32

Most Politically Incorrect- Dale Mabry

Biggest Douche Bag- BigDyl

Best Personality-  To many.  

Funniest- I hate to say this but DOMS.

Most Improved- Crazy

Most Outspoken-Foreman

IM member you'd like to ()-women only

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with)-BigBadWolf, BigBadWolf, BigBadWolf, BigBadWolf, BigBadWolf

Best Workout Partner-Squag

Craziest Workout Style-KEFE

IM member you'd like to get to know better-FatCat, WitMaster, Fletcher would be fun to party with, Goodfella is cool, I would like to meet everyone.  We should have a meet up


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2006)

Favorite Mod: Mudge - Seems to have a very even keel personality and he is pretty well rounded in the knowledge department.

Favorite Member: There are a lot of member I like here for different reasons.  The other categories can speak for me here.  I like SquaggleBoggin, fufu, Seanp156, maniclion, and many many more.

Best Body: BigBadWolf

Most Knowlegable:
Training: P-funk & Dale Mabry
Supplements: No idea
Diet: Emma & Jodi
Anabolics: No idea
Politics: Decker always seems to be able to back his opinions up.
Weird Shit: John H; no question.

Strongest: LAM, though he doesn't come around much anymore.  I seem to recall a squat and/or deadlift in the 700s?

Most Politically Incorrect: Dale Mabry or maybe DOMS?

Biggest Douche Bag: 19inchpump

Best Personality: Min0 lee.  Down to Earth, quixotic, funny, and makes the best animated gifs ever.

Funniest: Dale Mabry.  His off-color comments make me laugh.

Most Improved: fufu has made some serious progress.

Most Outspoken: DOMS.  He doesn't give a rats ass what you think about his opinion, heh.

IM member you'd like to boink: brazeneye.  She seems like a sweet girl and is absolutely beautiful.

5 members you would could pick to get stuck on an island with: Some of my previous picks now appear to be taken, but... brazeneye, BigBadWolf, atherjen, Sapphire, and min0 lee (I will find you out).

Best Workout Partner: fufu.  I think his progress would motivate me.

Craziest Workout Style: Squaggleboggin is pretty nutty.

IM member you'd like to get to know better: A lot of people, including most of the people I mentioned here and many more.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 23, 2006)

booo I want an award


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Most loyal kiki club member: bazooka tooth


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Bump, I'd like to hear some more of this. Especially since New Years is a week away.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Dec 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> Most loyal kiki club member: bazooka tooth



yeeee!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 26, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Favorite Mod: Jodi
> 
> Favorite Member: FatCat, Cowpimp, Squag
> 
> ...



You're goddamn right i'm fun to party with.  Just don't pass out first


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 9, 2007)

LAM was a strong mofo.  Damn it what everh happened to him.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> booo I want an award



Most likely to violate a small boy: Bazooka Tooth


----------



## ABCs (Feb 9, 2007)

Coolest Noob - Me


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2007)

What an old thread, is Tank still around?  Rissole?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 9, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> IM member you'd like to get to know better: Maniclion


That's because he wanted to beat me up back then, he hated me....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really like these threads much. Hell, I like everyone on the site; some more than others, but I would be hard pressed to pick favorites. 

Hmmm, I'll give it a shot. 
I look up to DOMS and Bigdyl. I think if I strive to be more like both of them I'll end up right in the middle where I want to be. Fufu Sean, and Brutus are my jounal buddies. Hell, online journal is better than open chat sometimes. 
Fufu and Sean get the "hardest working" award.
DoubleD and Akira get the "thats a big mother fucker" award. 


I think I am a younger version of Manic in a lot of ways. but my mind still must make quantum leaps worth of expansion to get to where he is. 

Mino gets the "funniest post" award.


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2007)

Sexiest member: goob


----------



## Nate K (Feb 10, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> LAM was a strong mofo.  Damn it what everh happened to him.



I seemed to normally learn a lil something from his posts.  He is good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

Biggest Loser in the history of IM:  Foreman Rules.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Biggest Loser in the history of IM:  Foreman Rules.



After his childish tantrums I would have to agree.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Biggest Loser in the history of IM:  Foreman Rules.




Hater.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> After his childish tantrums I would have to agree.


Tandrums aside, I was thinking more the 44,000 + plus posts in less then a year and a half.  That's more then 80 a day.  The guy wasn't a kid, but in his mid 30s-early 40s.  LOSER.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Hater.


I'm not ready to make nice....


----------

